# Höhenmeter-Touren um Kassel?



## Besser_BMC (26. April 2020)

Hallo,

wo gibts möglichst lange Anstiege, Touren um Kassel, wo man ordentlich Höhenmeter zusammen bekommt?

Klar, ich könnte mitten in der City starten, dann übers Druseltal zum Hohen Gras, wieder runter, wieder hoch. Sowas meine ich nicht!

Sollen Anstiege schon deutlich über 10 % sein und eben so miteinander kombinierbar, dass man nicht ständig rauf und runter fahren muss, sondern stetig bergauf oder eben. Ok, wenns mal paar Meter runtergeht, aber dann wieder ordentlich bergauf, ok.

Welche Anstiege, Touren kommen dem am nächsten und könnt ihr empfehlen.

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## daniel77 (1. Mai 2020)

Fahr mal Richtung Osten, also in die Söhre. Da gehts etwas länger hoch. 500hm am Stück mit durchgängig 10% wirste da aber auch nicht finden....ist halt hügeliges Mittelgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Besser_BMC (18. Mai 2020)

Bin jetzt mal von KS Weinberg durch die City, Willi Allee, bei der Tulpenallee in den Bergpark über die Serpentinen zum Herkules, weiter Hohes Gras, sind so 13 km + 550 .


----------



## daniel77 (18. Mai 2020)

Besser_BMC schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal von KS Weinberg durch die City, Willi Allee, bei der Tulpenallee in den Bergpark über die Serpentinen zum Herkules, weiter Hohes Gras, sind so 13 km + 550 .


Wie soll das denn gehen? Der Herkules ist auf 515m über Meer. Die City liegt auf ca.240....
Glaub dein GPS ist kaputt.
Ich bin in kassel geboren und aufgewachsen, der Bergpark/Herkules war 15 Jahre mein „Hausberg“, aus dem vorderen Westen sind’s um die 270hm bis hoch.


----------



## Besser_BMC (19. Mai 2020)

Das passt schon! ;-)

Fuße Weinberg, An der Karlsaue sinds 146 m + vom Herkules bis zum Hohen Gras sinds ja auch nochn paar hm. ;-)


----------



## Little Albert (20. Mai 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen? Der Herkules ist auf 515m über Meer. Die City liegt auf ca.240....
> Glaub dein GPS ist kaputt.
> ...


Der Fahrradcomputer addiert doch die Höhendifferenzen zusammen. Wenn er auf dem Weg zum Herkules 100 mal ein 1m hohes Hügel überfährt, hat er doch schon 100hm zusammen.


----------



## liketrails (29. Dezember 2020)

Wer eine schöne Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmeter sucht kann über den Bismarckturm den Trail den Brasselsberg runter zum Firnsbachtal, Dann die Elehener Panzerstraße hoch zum Hohen Gras. Ab da hat man je nach Laune zig Möglichkeiten,  ich fahr gern über den Herkules weiter zum Erlenlochsee und dann Harleshausen, über die ParacelsusKlinik zurück zur Hessenschanze. Ist ne schöne Runde um die 2h und kann an zig Stellen erweitert werden, je nach Laune.


----------

